# Plastidip



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone actually done this to anything on their car? Be it wheel or panels?

http://www.plastidip.co.uk/

I've been reading up on it and Youtubing the hell out of it and I honestly can't see any reason not to give it a go if you want a change of wheel colour or fancy a black roof etc.

I mean no prep apart from cleaning what you're about to spray. Then spray on 3 layers or so, let it dry and job done. I doubt the finish is that of a professional but if you want a matt finish it looks good.

Then if you don't like it, peel it off like a vinyl wrap!

I mean this guy has some balls doing a whole S4!






Comes off like this.....






What are your thoughts?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good for playing a prank on your mates with lol.

I'm of the thought that it's worth a go!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I had it on the badges of my car for a while (about 2000 miles until the front end was replaced due to a **** in a car park!)

very easy to use, gives a decent finish (I had matt black)

did put it on one wheel.. but had tried to tape it up to keep the diamond cut part, which I wasn't able to do so(and keep a nice straight edge) ended up peeling it back off


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

I am planning on doing my wheels on my 5 series matt black in the next few weeks


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Just don't go comparing prices with America!


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

I did my chrome grill and chrome boot strip the long way, sanding down, primer, colour, clear coat, took ages waiting for drying times. I must not have done a good job as bits are coming off.
I am now thinking of redoing them in plastidip/plasticoat as seems far easier.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah it's not that cheap for some tins of paint but for what it offers I'm intrigued and think it's worth a go. Can get 6 tins for about £60 which is the price of one wheel refurb and I should only need 3-4 of those cans for the wheels. Then thinking side badges would take a coat too. 



CraigQQ said:


> I had it on the badges of my car for a while (about 2000 miles until the front end was replaced due to a **** in a car park!)
> 
> very easy to use, gives a decent finish (I had matt black)
> 
> did put it on one wheel.. but had tried to tape it up to keep the diamond cut part, which I wasn't able to do so(and keep a nice straight edge) ended up peeling it back off


That's the kind of info I was after. Was it easy enough to peel off?

I can imagine getting a straight edge along a flat surface is difficult but it seems to cut itself off naturally against gaps and edges.

Badges certainly look good, think I'm gonna have to give this stuff a go.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

couldn't have been easier to remove just peels off easier than removing vinyl....

I'm going to re do mine soon.... takes about 1 can per wheel.

yes it cuts itself on gaps...
when you do your badges.. don't tape close around the badge, tape about 1 inch square around the badge I did this first time and when removing the tape it peeled some of the plasti dip from the badge.

but if you tape about 1 inch away from the badge it gives a nice size area that peels off and cut's itself around the badge..

it's only flaw is that if you spray it right upto the tape (IE if your doing a shape, or trying to keep the edge on diamond cut wheels like me) then it pulls off when you lift the tape.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I used the matt black rattle can on my brothers wing mirrors.

I followed the instructions on the can, with 5 layers (progressively getting thicker) and it looked fantastic when done…

…however 3 days later the mirror caps had stone chipped quite badly with the original colour shining through. I didn’t use any primer, however don’t think that would impact on the stone chips slicing the material.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I done some centre caps for my new wheels a while back. Haven't actually put them on yet, but they came out ok, and the one I did mess up just peeled straight off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

LOL its great fun as we have already tried, its a great idea too.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279523


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Ive used Plastidip on my wing mirrors, front splitter and rear mud guards 

I bought a can from Ebay for £15 and still loads left in it.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

This has been around for months on our owners forum (people using it).
Works well from the results but if applied badly you get a bubbly, rough sort of texture.
To be honest no harm no foul as it comes off with zero damage to paint underneath


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

would it take engine bay heat ?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I got some of this ages ago. Never got round using it yet.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

mart. said:


> would it take engine bay heat ?


Doubt it.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

interesting looking stuff, Ive some interior painted plastics that need refurbing, this could be just the stuff. is the finish rubbery? it looks and sounds like a balloon being peeled off


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Think I'm going to have to get me some cans of this stuff and have a go to be honest.

For the price of one wheel refurb I can do all four wheels. Even if it only lasted a year until I had them professionally done. Worth a go.



baldiloc said:


> LOL its great fun as we have already tried, its a great idea too.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279523


That is brilliantly ambitious and seems to work rather well. Certainly for a good laugh if nothing else! :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I resprayed the front splitter on my car while it was still on. Seeing as it cable tied on I couldnt be bothered to remove it. Any overspray, once dried just rubbed off


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Go for it Alex! I would imagine peeling it off the whole car would take ages and be a nightmare though!


----------



## matt-h (Sep 11, 2010)

Could you use it as winter protection on alloys?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish they done this in Silver!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I wish they done this in Silver!


UK is way behind in colours/clears.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Had a crack with this today, really easy you can't fall off.














































(Since taking the photo's I've notice the bit's in the A's and removed them)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> Go for it Alex! I would imagine peeling it off the whole car would take ages and be a nightmare though!


not really


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So who wants to sell me their leftovers. Only need a small drop for my steering wheel trim so don't want to buy a whole tin.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Keir said:


> Had a crack with this today, really easy you can't fall off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet going to do that to the golf


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

avit88 said:


> thats sweet going to do that to the golf


Thanks.

Just make sure you give yourself a "frame' to work with. It makes the removal so easy.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.plastidip.co.uk/?=Metalizer/&colour=Silver

Metalizer & more now in stock in the UK


----------

